# Female Betta Contest



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys im doing a contest (not an official BettaFish.com contest) (and Mod permission) to see who has the prettiest Female Betta there will be a prize for first place (wasn't gonna do one but came up with an idea) will get a drawing on paint on my computer (its gonna suck but im trying lol) of you female betta i need 7 entry's before the contest starts after the 7 there will be 5 days before the contest ends and i will post the results the day after the contest ends i need some judges to help me out here so if you want to judge just ask and if you want to judge please be available the day after the contest so i can PM you to get youre scores you can post up to 3 pictures (of up to 3 different bettas) and you can pick who you want drawn if you win! thanks alot guys!!!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Will be watching, sadly I don't have any females


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

BlueLacee said:


> Will be watching, sadly I don't have any females


you can judge if you want i need some help with this?


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh how fun! Thanks for thinking of the girls!!

I'll start :-D ~ just for giggles tho, since mine are pretty ordinary! Both veiltail "rescues"

First is Miz Bea.

She was a .99 cent Petsmart clearance special,the last of her shipment. I have had her since June. She is quite a long-finned girl. ( But I've been assured she definitely _is_ a girl....)


Then , second, I have Thelma Lou. She was a Walmart rescue. I watched her there, trying to keep her spirits up as her cup got filthier and filthier and she got hungrier and hungrier ( I don't think they were feeding her at all). She was always perky and cheerful though. Finally decided to just bring her home,about 2 weeks after Thanksgiving.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

they are pretty i like how long the 1st female tail is and the 2nd one has a pretty color blue and thanks for rescuing them! and entering


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

W. O. W. Rescues always look so good. Yet another post modivating my to start a sorrority of girls


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would like to be a judge if you need judges


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> I would like to be a judge if you need judges


ok theres judge #1


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

WHOOO! beautiful girls so far!

here is my girl Perch:


----------



## Poof (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's my new baby, Candi!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

anyone want to judge


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Poof said:


> Here's my new baby, Candi!





Tree said:


> WHOOO! beautiful girls so far!
> 
> here is my girl Perch:
> 
> Nice keep them coming and Tree and Poof what kind are your females


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Yay! Good luck to everyone 

Here are my girls!

Pascal, my crowntail. She is my sweet little plum. 









Coulomb, my other crowntail. Someone please help me determine her color? Mustard Gas?









And last, but not least, Lux. She is my veiltail. The cute little thing will not hold still for pictures! But I did get one of her and her sorority sister Pascal begging for their breakfast.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Perch is a VT =) and thanks


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> Yay! Good luck to everyone
> 
> Here are my girls!
> 
> ...


i dont know what color she is but i will tell you coulomb is gourges and same for the other 2 good luck!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tree said:


> Perch is a VT =) and thanks


ok thats what i thought but wanted to make sure and good luck!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have no clue if I can enter but I thought I would give it a shot.
This is Elizabeth Bathory : red CT


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> I have no clue if I can enter but I thought I would give it a shot.
> This is Elizabeth Bathory : red CT


why couldn't you enter the contest doesn't close for a week

PS: she is really pretty i have one like her but she is Cambodian


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

my mom doesn't have an account but she wants to help judge


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Thank you


No Problem!


----------



## Poof (Dec 23, 2013)

BettaBoy51 said:


> Tree said:
> 
> 
> > WHOOO! beautiful girls so far!
> ...


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

oh ok shes really pretty


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Everyone has such beautiful girls! 
Here's Penelope, my one and only female! I have to admit I have a soft spot for her, she is such a personality, very spunky and constantly doing things that make me laugh. I love her cellophane coloring, though I'm still not entirely sure what tail type she is (It's too hard to see her tail!), but I think either veiltail or crowntail. Here's a few of my favorite pictures of her:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

She is very pretty


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Everyone has such beautiful girls!
> Here's Penelope, my one and only female! I have to admit I have a soft spot for her, she is such a personality, very spunky and constantly doing things that make me laugh. I love her cellophane coloring, though I'm still not entirely sure what tail type she is (It's too hard to see her tail!), but I think either veiltail or crowntail. Here's a few of my favorite pictures of her:


 \


Very pretty female


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you, I really appreciate you saying so! She's so much fun and has really made me want to have more girls in the future.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah i love girls there really fun to watch and see grow my CT girl heidi ( red Cambodian CT felmale) was an less than an inch big when i got her now shes like 2 inchs ( petsmart was selling her for 6.99) im so happy i bought her a she gets along great with her sorority sisters!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

any more girls ?


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Snow white wants to be part of it. BOL!!


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

nice


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, well, here's my little Bug. She isn't quite as colourful as everyone else's girls but she is extremely lively and full of personality. She is a dear little fishie <3


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

the contest ends next Wednesday


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so many pretty girl bettas


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got this new girl a couple days ago for my sorority. She's a HMPK. Love her coloring, and it looks like she has white lipstick!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

here is a much better shot of my little girl perch. ^^ 
the first picture did not show off her colors that well. =)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yall have some very pretty girls


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

i want to play too!


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Just got this new girl a couple days ago for my sorority. She's a HMPK. Love her coloring, and it looks like she has white lipstick!


That betta is TOO GORGEOUS! I can't stop staring! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> That betta is TOO GORGEOUS! I can't stop staring!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks 

here's another picture of her...she looks so flashy in the tank though, this picture doesn't do her justice


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's two of my other girls for the contest:


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

^OMG!

Well here's m second and last entry for the contest. My beloved Nikki. I'm not sure if Emerald is a female so I'm not entering her.


----------



## RainbowBettaGuy (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's my girls for the contest. First one is Aurora. Second is Elsa. Third one is Belle.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> Here's two of my other girls for the contest:



OMG I love your top one! 8D I am a sucker for yellow Bettas.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Tree said:


> OMG I love your top one! 8D I am a sucker for yellow Bettas.


Thanks  I love yellow bettas too, I think they might be my favorite...


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

you guys have till 12 tonight and the contest is over i will PM the judges and i will have the resultss tomarrow


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

and the winner is .................... carbonxxkidd with his yellow DT girl with a score of 28 and second is 2mutzz with mis bea with a score of 27 and third is tree with his VT female with a score of 25!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who won! 
Everyone who entered has such cute, beautiful girls!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow what a close score. 8D congratulations to you both and thanks so much! <3


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool, thanks  Congrats to the other winners!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Aw, thanks so much! Can't wait to tell Bea she is Ms. Runner-Up!:lol:

Congrats to all, and a well deserved first place for that lovely sunny lady!!

Thanks again for thinking of the girls BettaBoy51 - they're so often overlooked and they are all so beautiful!


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Congrats everybody! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

congrats. they are all so pretty, im inspired to start a sorority when the weather gets better (we have close to zero*f and a ft of snow in the last 12 hr). *opens new tab to research sororities*


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Ravaari (Feb 5, 2014)

Such pretty girls  mine is pretty, too, but I don't have a good camera.


----------

